# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Gjergj Kastrioti - SKËNDERBEU (1405-1468)

## biligoa

Hero Kombëtar i shqiptarëve, strateg e burrë shteti i madh, që udhëhoqi luftën për pavarësi kundër pushtimit osman, për bashkim politik -shtetëror të popullit shqiptarë. Pinjoll i një familje të madhe sunduese feudale, Skënderbeu ishte më i vogli i katër djemve të Gjon Kastriotit. Fëminia e tij bie në vitet kur vërshimet grabitqare osmane erdhën duke u shtrirë në tokat shqiptare që nga Jugu drejt Veriut, duke i inponuar vendit një regjim që sillte një rëndim të përgjithshëm ekonomik-shoqërorë të masave popullore të vendit. Nën këto gjendje u gjendën qysh herët edhe zotrimet Kastriotëve, që shtriheshin në Shqipërinë Qendrore-Lindore. 

Lufta kundër këtij pushtimi me rrjedhime shkatrrimtare që vinin në rrezik gjithë zhvillimin e arritur nga vendi si dhe të ardhmen e popullit shqiptar, përbënte përmbajtjen kryesore dhe detyrën themelore të jetës dhe veprimtarisë së Skënderbeut, si dhe të gjithë epokës që mori prej tij, si figurë qendrore, emrin. 

Ndërsa ka mjaft të dhëna arkivale për veprimtarinë e Skënderbeut, janë të pakta të dhënat për jetën e tij personale për rininë dhe periudhën e parë të veprimtarisë së tij deri më 1443, që mbetet mjaft e errët. Burimi kryesor dhe më i rëndësishëm, është vepra e shqiptarit Marin Barleti, ku të dhënat kanë ardhur duke u vërtetuar, plotësuar dhe korigjuar në një varg rastesh edhe nga shumë burime tjera, midis tyre edhe osmane. 

Skënderbeu u lind më 1405, siç mundë të llogaritet nga data e sakt e vdekjes, 17.01.1468, kur ai, sipsa Barletit, ishte 63 vjeç; nuk mundë të thuhet se cili nga zotërimet e Kastriotëve ishte vendlindja e tij. Nga burimet e ndryshme vërtetohet e dhëna e Barletit se pasi kishte qenë dorëzuar peng qysh më parë (1410) një vëlla më i madh, u dorëzua edhe Gjergji në moshë të njomë, bashkë me dy vëllezërit tjerë. Ky dorëzim mundë të ketë ndodhur pas vitit 1415, kur osmanët me marrjet e Krujës u vendosën tashmë në mënyrë të qëndrueshme në Shqipërinë Qendrore. Në oborrin e Mehmetit I dhe mandej të Muratit II, Gjergji hyri dhe u edukua në radhët e "Iç - Ogllanëve", ku, për të zhveshur vendet e pushtuara nga forcat, më të afta drejtuese, djemt e sunduesve të nënshtruar përgatiteshin në mënyrë të veçant për funksionet e ardhshme si qeveritarë të bindur e sidomos në ato vende, ku sundimtarët osman hasnin në qëndresën e popullsisë. Gjergji u shqua qysh herët për aftësit e tij të mëdha ; në fushata të ndryshme ushtarake të osmanëve në Ballkan dhe në Azinë e Vogël ai fitoi përvojë të madhe ushtarake. Duke përqafuar Islamin, me emrin e ri "Skënderbej" që e mbajti vet gjat gjithë jetës dhe me të cilin u bë i njohur në gjithë botën, ai arriti në poste të larta në rdhët e feudalëve ushtarak osman. 

Largimin nga familja nuk e shkëput Skënderbeun nga vendlindja ku ai mundë të kthehej kohë më kohë, dhe nga fatet e saj. Familja e Kastriotëve, edhe pse e shtrënguar gjithnjë e më fort prej presionit osman, ruajti ende për një kohë, deri më 1430, si vasale e sulltanit, zotërimet e veta duke pritur ashtu si edhe sundimtarë të tjerë shqiptarë, rrethana më të favorshme për të hedhur poshtë sundimin e huaj. Në fakt ajo vazhdonte ta konsideronte Gjergjin gjithmonë si pjestarë të saj e bashkësundimtarë me të drejta të plota dhe e përfshiu emrin e Gjergjit në një varg veprimesh që zhvilloi në vitet 20-30, 1420 në marrëveshjen tregëtare me Raguzën, më 1426 në aktet e dhurimit të disa fshatrave për një manastir në malin Atos, si dhe më vonë më 1437, kur i ati kërkonte mbrojtjen e Venedikut dhe më pas të Raguzës. Kjo ndodhte kur në të njëjtën kohë (1428) dihej se ai, siç thoshte vetë i ati, "ishte bërë turk e musliman" dhe kishte marrë urdhër nga sulltani të sulmonte zotërimet e Vendikut dhe të të atit. Më 1430 pas një inkursioni shkatërrimtar, Kastriotët humbën thuajse gjithë zotërimet që iu nënshtruan tani regjimit të timarëve, kurse edhe Gjoni vetë u detyrua të përqafonte islamin. Por për të qetësuar qëndresën e fortë qëndresën e fortë që haste në këto zona kufitare Veri-Perëndimore më të largëta të pushtimeve të tyre, Murati I i la Gjon Kastriotit një pjesë të vogël të zotërimeve të dikurshme në formën e një ziameti - Krahinë e Mysjes në Perëndim të Krujës deri në bregdet. Vetë Skënderbeu u emërua po për këtë qëllim qeveritar (subash) i vilajetit të Krujës, ku iu la gjithashtu një feud më vete. 

Vala e kryengritjeve popullore që pat përshirë pas v. 1432 viset jugore, u shtri edhe në viset e posanënshtruara në Veri; këto rrethana e nxitën Gjon Kastriotin të vihej përsëri në lëvizje. Në këtë periudhë kastriotët sulmuan Krujën, por përpjekja nuk pati sukses. Situata në ish zotërimet e tyre mbeti e turbullt; edhe pse vetë Skënderbeu nuk përmendet në këto ngjarje kryengritëse me emër, nuk mundë të dyshohet se ai nuk ishte i lidhur me veprimet e të atit. Për këtë flet fakti që Murati II iu shtuan dyshimet kundrejt Skënderbeut; pas vdekjes së Gjonit (1437) atij iu mohua trashëgimi i ziametit të Mysjes, për të cilin ngriti pretendime, madje iu hoq edhe feudi që kishte pas mbajtur dhe më në fund u largua më 1438 edhe nga posti i qeveritarit të vilajetit të Krujës. Kësaj situate Kastriotët u përpoqën t'i përgjigjen duke kërkuar mbështetje tek Venediku dhe Raguza. Po kësaj kohe i përkasin ndoshta edhe kontaktet e para me mbretërinë e Napolit. Me këto masa Skënderbeu dhe Stanisha që kishin mbetur nga të katërt djem, përgatiteshin për perspektivën e një aksioni që do të zbatohej më vonë, në kushte më të favorshme. Pas viti 1439, emrin e Skënderbeut nuk e gjejmë të përmendet më tokat shqiptare; siç duket, Murati II që e kishte sjellë për të qetësuar zotërimet e paqeta të Kastriotëve, e largoi tani nga Shqipëria, siç bëri në të njëjtë kohë edhe me një pinjoll të një shtëpi tjetër sunduese, Jakup Bej Muzaka. Ka mundësi që Skenderbeu të ketë qenë dërguar si sanxhakbej në një zonë jo të largët të gadishullit Ballkanik. 

Përvoja e 30 vjetëve të parë të shek. XV i kishte treguar Skënderbeut gadishmërinë e masave popullore për të luftuar, po i kishte treguar edhe se lufta e veçant e zotëruesve të ndryshëm feudal si edhe kryengritjes e popullore në krahinat e ndryshme veçmas, sado të fuqishme të kishin qenë, nuk ishin në gjendje të ndalnin pushtimin osman dhe të çlironin vendin. Po ashtu ishte bërë e qartë për Skënderbeun se sulltani nuk lejonte në asnjë mënyrë që zotërimet e Kastriotëve të mbeteshin të bashkuara qoftë në formën e një ziameti më veti në kuadrin e një Sanxhakut shqiptar, që ishte formuar më 1431. 

Këto ishin rrethanat në të cilat u zhvillua ajo kthesë vendimtare dhe filloi ajo etapë e re më lartë në luftën kundër pushtimit osman dhe në gjithë historinë e Shqipërisë që lidhet me emrin dhe veprën e Skënderbeut. Kjo kthesë që zhvillohet më vitet 1433-1444, i ka rrënjët në kushtet objektive e subjektive të brendshme, por u favorizua edhe nga disa rrethana të jashtme. 

Përparimi osman në viset qendrore të ballkanit drejt Danubit, pushtimi i tokave serbe më 1439, goditjet e njëpsanjëshme të Mbretërisë Hungareze, e detyruan të kalonte që nga v. 1442 në një politikë kundërsulmesh të fuqishme kundër osmanëve. Përfaqësues i kësaj politike u bë Janosh Huniadi, i cili pas Skënderbeut u bë një nga figurat më aktive të luftës antiosmane. Nën udhëheqjen e tij, një ushtri hungareze në vjeshtë të vitit 1443 kaloi Danubin. Për t'i siguruar asaj mbështetje në këto vise, u zhvillua një veprimtari e gjallë diplomatike, në të cilën u përfshi edhe Shqipëria. Në dritën e të dhënave duhet të mendohet se edhe Skënderbeu ishte në dijeni të saj që po përgatitej, ndonëse emri i tij nuk përmendet. Qëndrimi i Skënderbeut në betejën e Nishit në ditët e para të nëntorit 1443, ku forcat osmane pësuan disfatë, nuk ishte një veprim i lindur spontanisht, por rezultat i një plani të paramenduar. Në këtë ndeshje në të cilat mori pjesë me repartet e veta si gjith sanxhakbejt e tjerë, Skënderbeu u tërhoq me forcat shqiptare që kishte me vete, ose që mundi të mblidhte. I pajisur me një ferman që ia mori me forcë, siç na thonë shumë burime, sekretarit të vulës së Bejlerbeut, me shpejtësi të rrufeshme Skënderbeu mori rrugën e kthimit për në atdhe, rrugën e kryengritjes së hapur kundër sulltanit. 

Gjithçka varej tani nga vendosmëria dhe shpejtësia e veprimit, për të ngritur në këmbë masat, për të zënë në befasi garnizonet e armikut, për t'u marrë atyre kalatë, pikëmbështetjet e tyre të fuqishme në të katërt anët e vendit. Faktori vendimtarë që e lehtësoi planin e Skënderbeut ishte përgjigja që e gjeti që në hapat e parë ky veprim në tokat shqiptare. Mobilizimi masiv që i forcave që filloi së pari në Dibër dhe erdhi duke u zgjeruar prej andej valë valë në gjith vendin, ishte prova se këtu ishte fjala për një veprim që u kthye brenda pak kohe në një kryengritje të përgjithshme. Në këtë gjenin shprhje aspiratat dhe interesat e shtresave më të gjera të shoqërisë shqiptare - të masave fshatare mbi të cilat rëndonte prej kohësh pesha kryesore e sundimit të huaj, por edhe të asaj pjese të klasës feudale që ishte shpronësuar tashmë ose në rrezik të shpronësohej me zgjerimin e mëtejshëm të pushtimit osman. Në muajt e parë të kthimit, Skënderbeu zhvilloi një veprimtari të ethshme, të palodhshme dhe vendimtare deri në skajet më të largëta. Brenda tre muajsh u morën kalatë e mëdha dhe u çlirua principata e Kastriotëve si dhe pjesa më e madhe e trevave shqiptare prej viseve në veri të matit deri në Dibër, Rekë e Polog, deri në Çermenikë e Malet e Mokrës, në krahinat midis luginës së epërme të Devollit e Semanit. Bashkë me viset deri atëherë të papushtuara në Veri-Lindje të Drinit si dhe në Kosovë, këto zona përbënin pjesën kryesore të trojeve të banuar prej shqiptarëve.. 

Se sa lartë e çmonte Skënderbeu gadishmërinë luftarake të masave popullore, sipsa Barletit, në çastet solemne kur në kështjellën e Krujës së çliruar, më 28 nëntor 1553 u ngrit përsëri flamuri i Kastriotëve me shqiponjën e zezë dykrenore me fushë të kuqe, që u bë tani e tutje flamuri hiostorik i luftëtarëve për liri i popullit shqipëtarë: "Lirinë nuk jua solla unë, por e gjeta këtu në mes tuaj...armët nuk ua ngjesha unë, por ju gjeta të armatosur, lirinë e kishit kudo, në krahror, në ballë, në shpatë, në hushtat!" 

Duke nxjerrë mësime nga përvoja e dhjetra vjetësh luftimesh e dështimesh në planin shqiptar dhe ndërkombëtar dhe duke u përgatitur për të ardhmen, Skënderbeu vuri tani në jetë përfundimin e madh, që u bë guri themeltarë i gjith veprimtarisë së tij si burrë shteti dhe udhëheqës ushtarak në vitet e ardhme, se pa kapërcyer pozitat e vjteruara politike të përçarjes së vendit në një varg zotërimesh të veçanta, pa krijuar një bazë politike-ushtarake të organizuar e të qëndrueshme, pa bashkërenditur veprimet e brendshme me lëvizjet antiosmane që organizoheshin në plan të jashtëm, lufta nuk do të kishte perspektivën e fitores. Ishte merita e madhe e Skënderbeut që u bë shprehësi dhe zbatuesi i qartë, më i ndërgjegjshëm dhe i vendosur i kësaj domosdoshmërie që impononte situata objektive. 

Pas fitoreve të para të viteve 1443-1444 filluan gjithnjë e më të forta kundërgoditjet e ushtrive osmane, në të cilat niseshin nga bazat e tyre të mëdha në portat e trojeve shqiptare, në Ohër, Manastir, Kostur e Shkup me forca gjithnjë e më të mëdha, me ekspedita të organizuara vit për vit me një rregullsi të paramenduar, në kohën e mbjelljeve e të korrave, për të shterrur forcat njerëzore dhe mundësitë ekonomike të vendit. Detyrës më urgjente së vendit, i shërbeu thirrja e Kuvendit në Lezhë (2.3.1444) dhe themelimi i një besëlidhjeje të sundimtarëve shqiptarë si organ politik dhe krijimi i një arke lufte për të mbajtur ushtrinë e përbashkët të Lidhjes. 

Me autoritetin e vet si udhëheqës i kryengritjes së përgjithshme dhe nismëtar i mbledhjes, si përfaqsues i njërës nga principatat më të rëndësishme të vendit nga pikëpamja politike dhe ushtarake-ekonomike, Skënderbeu mundi t'u imponohej sundimtarëve feudal dhe përfaqsuesve të krahinave të vetëqeverisura për të kapërcyer divergjencat që kishin midis tyre. Lidhja e Lezhës u bë kështu i pari bashkim politik në shkallë mbarshqiptare që njihet në historinë e Shqipërisë. Skënderbeu u zgjodh kryetar i Lidhjes dhe Komandant i saj i përgjithshëm. Nën udhëheqjen e Skënderbeut ushtria që ai organizoi, kaliti e komandoi, u bë një armë e fuqishme tejet e shkathët për mbrojtjen e vendit. Tokat shqiptare për më se 25 vjet mundën t'u bënin ballë vërshimeve të njëpasnjëshme, betejave masive, bllokadave dhe rrethimeve që organizuan Murati II dhe i biri Mehmeti II, të mbiquajtur "pushtues të botëve", për të zhdukur këtë vatër qëndrese e front të ri që u hap në brinjën e tyre perëndimore, në një kohë kur vëmendja e osmanëve ishte drejtuar parasegjithash drejt Veriut, Danubit. Në Shqipëri dështoi politika e tyre e frikësimit, e mbështetur në epërsinë numerike dhe të armatimit. Duke shfrytëzuar veçoritë e terrenit shqiptar, luftën tradicionale popullore dhe duke e kombinuar si mjeshtër i artit luftarak me operacione të mëdha strategjike-taktike dhe ndeshje frontale, Skënderbeu kundërshtarin e lodhur me pusi e kurthe, alarme e shqetësime të vazhdueshme, e godiste me sulme të fuqishme e të befasishme dhe e shkatërronte përfundimisht. Me këtë strategji të mbrojtjes aktive, me parimin "mbrohu duke sulmuar", ai arriti rezultatet të shkëlqyera me një ushtri relativisht të vogël, duke vënë në jetë parimin e tij "se kush nuk është në gjendje ta mundë armikun me një ushtri pre 10-12000 vetash, nuk do të mundë ta bënte këtë as edhe me një ushtri shumëfish më të madhe". Kjo ushtri bashkonte vrullin e një ushtrie popullore me përvojën e reparteve të zgjedhura, të specializuara për detyra të veçanta të një ushtrie të qëndrueshme, të rroguar, me komandant të dalë nga radhët e popullit që u rritën e u kalitën bashkë me ushtrinë nën komandën e Skënderbeut. Me këto forca komanda shqiptare arriti të fitonte dhjetëra beteja kundër ushtrive kufitare osmane. Fushat e Pologut, të Dibrës, të Ohrit e të Domosdovës, grykat dhe luginat e Drinit e Shkumbinit sidomos në vitet 1444-48, 1450-56, 1462-65, fushat e Ujit të Bardhë (1457), të Livadit pran Ohrit (1462), të Vajkalit (1465) etj. u bënë sheh disfatash të ushtrive të rëndësishme osmane. Me këto koncepte taktike-strategjike Skënderbeu arriti të prapste e të thyente edhe forcat kolosale të ushtrive perandorake të llogaritura në mbi 100 000 veta, që erdhën me Muratin në krye për rrethimin e Sfetigradit (1448) dhe të Krujës (1450), si dhe Mehmetin e II për rrethimin e dytë e të tretë të saj më 1466-1467. 

Taktika e shkatrimit sistematik të vendit, masakrat masive të zbatuara sidomos, nga Mehmeti II (në Çidhën u vranë më 1467 mëse 10 000 pleq, gra e fëmijë), nxitja e lëkundjeve dhe konflikteve midis anëtarëve të Lidhjes Shqiptare nuk mundën të përçanin bashkimin e Skënderbeun në krye. Këto momente krikite udhëheqësi i luftës mundi t'i përballonte me sukses, sepse kishte mbështetjen masive të qëndrueshme nga ana e shtresave të gjera sidomos të fashatarësisë, që shihnin në luftën konsekuente të udhëhequr nga Skënderbeu rrugën më të efektshme për të përballuar rrjedhimet shkatrimtare të luftës. Uniteti politik dhe ai ushtarak kushtëzonin njëri-tjetrin. Kryetari dhe komandanti i Lidhjes së Lezhës, i cili në një fazë të parë nuk kishte qenë veçse "një i parë midis të barabartëve", u detyrua tani të ndërhynte kur qe nevoja, në interes të luftës së përbashkët, në zotërimet e aleatëve të tij, duke cenuar autonominë e tyre, çka çoi, sidomos në vitet 50, në konfliktet me Arianitët, Muzakët, Dukagjinët, ndonëse ishin të lidhur me lidhje farefisnie me Kastriotët, madje midis vet këtyreve, konfliktet që shkuan deri në tradhëti (M. Golemi 1456, Hamza Kastrioti 1457 etj.). Këto rrethana e detyruan Skëndebeun të merrte masa energjike madje duke vënë dorë mbi tokat e tyre dhe duke marrë masa shtrëngimi, deri edhe dënimi me vdekje. 

Me një evolucion të brendshëm, besëlidhja e sundimtarëve shqiptar filloi të kthehej në një aparat shtetëror, në një shtet të përqëndruar, që kishte si bërthamë zotërimet e Kastriotëve. Në gjirin e klasës sunduese, në këto kushte, pozita kryesore në aparatin politik-shtetëror e ushtarak kaluan kryesisht në duart e feudalëve të vegjël, të cilët qëndronin besnikërisht prapa përfaqsuesit të pushtetit qendror. Që nga fundi i viteve 50, në vartësinë e këtij shteti hynë edhe zotrimet e një vargu sunduesish që ishin përpjekur të ruanin pozitën e vet duke kërkuar mbështetje në forca të jashtme. 

Formimi i këtij shteti ishte një hap i rëndësishëm për bashkimin politik të shqiptarëve, edhe pse nuk përfshinte gjith trojet shqiptare; jashtë tij mbeteshin viset në Jug të vijës Seman-Vjosë ku prapa krahëve të osmanëve gjendeshin një varg zonash të lira që përbënin vatra qëndrese, pjesë të luftës së përgjithshme. Principata e Kastriotëve nën sundimin e Skënderbeut përfshiu kështu në një shtet politikisht të pavarur pjesën më të madhe të trojeve shqiptare të papushtuara nga osmanët. Duke iu referuar historisë Skënderbeu deklaronte veten si pasardhës e vazhdues i veprës së bashkimit politik, që kishin ndërmarrë në fund të shek. XIV sundimtarët nga dinastia e Balshajve. 

Fuqizimi dhe konsolidimi i shtetit të përqëndruar shqiptar e bëri atë një faktor politik e ushtarak të rëndësishëm aktiv edhe në marrëdhëniet ndërkombëtare. 

Lufta që zhvillohej në Shqipëri ishte pjesë e asaj lufte për liri me të cilën popujt e Evropës Jug-Lindore, e midis tyre në rradhë të parë shqiptarët, duke gozhduar forca të mëdha në trojet e tyre u bënë një ledh mbrojtës kundër vërshimit shkatërrues të agresionit, i cili vinte në rrezik fatet e qytetërimit evropian në përgjithsi.

Për Skënderbeun ishte e qartë se një nga kushtet ndihmëse për zhvillimin e luftës antiosmane në Shqipëri ishte bashkëpunimi me forcat e jashtme, të interesuara për t'iu kundërvënë vërshimit osman. Që më 1443-44 e më tej 1448-56 Skënderbeu krijoi lidhje me Huniadin për të arritur një front të përbashkët në Kosovë, dhe për t'i ndihmuar forcat hungareze që luftonin në Belgrad. Nuk mungonin poashtu lidhje bashkëpunimi me sundimtarët e fundit ballkanas, mbretin e Bosnjës, despotët e Sërbisë dhe të Artës, me kryepeshkopin e Ohrit, të cilët qenë në fakt ata më të interesuar të përfitonin nga lufta që zhvillohej në Shqipëri. Vëmndje u kushtoi Skënderbeu sidomos përpjekjeve për të tërhequr në një bashkëpunim efektiv shtetet perëndimore më të afërta - Republikën e Venedikut, Mbretërinë e Napolit, Papatin e Romës, duke llogaritur se ishte vet interesi i këtare shteteve që të ndihmonin aktivisht, materialisht e ushtarakisht luftën në Shqipëri për të siguruar krahët nga sulmet osmane prej Ballkanit. Por këto shtete synonin vetëm të përfitonin nga lufta e popujve ballkanas, duke ua lënë atyre gjithë barrën e duke i përcjellë me fjalë të mira e urime. Republika e Venedikut i trembej përforcimit të Lidhjes Shqiptare e të pozitës së Skënderbeut që mundë të vinte në rrezik zotërimet e saj në Shqipëri. Ajo bëri kundër Skënderbeut një luftë të fshehtë që synonte vrasjen e tij dhe përçarjen e Lidhjes dhe arriti deri në luftën e hapur në dy fronte, të kombinuar nga osmanët më 1445. Edhe kur Republika hyri në luftë me sulltanët më 1463 dhe u lidh me marrëveshje me Skënderbeun dhe Hungarinë, ajo e konsideronte luftën në Shqipëri vetëm si një aksion për të lehtësuar frontin e saj në Peloponez. Skënderbeu i dënoi ashpër këto qëndrime sidomos në situatën e vështirë të rrethimit II e III të Krujës (1466-1467), duke deklaruar se "nuk kishte besuar që mundë të ekzistonte një shpirtligësi e tillë siç e treguan këta priftërinjë" dhe se "duhej luftuar më tepër kundër këtyre se kundër turqve". Edhe Mbretëria e Napolit ishte e interesuar t'ia hapte rrugën ekspansionist të saj drejt Mesdheut Lindor, me anë traktatesh të lidhur me një varg sundimtarësh ballkanas, me traktatin e Gaetës të përfunduar më 1451 me Skënderbeun, Alfonsi i V i Argonisë i premtonte sundimtarit shqiptar ndihmëm ushtarake financiare kundër osmanëve, ndërsa Skënderbeu po të plotësohej ky kusht do të njihte Alfonsin si kryezot, me cilësinë e vasalit për tokat që do të çliroheshin me forca të përbashkëta. Ky bashkëpunim që nuk cenonte politikën e pavarur të Skënderbeut pa u realizuar; lufta që synonte Skënderbeu kërkonte një angazhim tërësor të forcave që Alfonsi s'kishte ndërmend ta bënte. 

Një orvatje të dytë për të angazhuar Napolin dhe aleatët e tij, Milanon, Papatin, në një aksion të përbashkët kundër osmanëve, bëri Skënderbeu në vitet 1460-62 me ekspeditën ushtarake në ndihmë të Ferdinandit kundër banorëve kryengritës në Italinë e Jugut, duke treguar qartë, siç ishte qëllimi itij, vlerën luftarake të forcave shqiptare për atë aksion. Në mendimin politik të njerëzve më të qartë të kohës po bëhej gjithnjë e më e dukshme rëndësia e Shqipërisë si kryeurë për kalimin e osmanëve drejt Perëndimit. Invazioni i Evropës është i sigurtë, shkruante në këtë kohë një ushtarak anglez, sepse s'ka fuqi që mundë të bëjë rezistencë po të bjerë kështjella shqiptare". Ndërgjegjja për funksionin evropian të luftës së shqiptarëve gjeti shprehje në planet që u hartuan në konferencën e disa shteteve evropiane në Mantova më 1458 si dhe më vonë më 1464, kur u hodh ideja për një front të gjerë politik e ushtarak antiosman, që do të përfshinte Burgonjën e disa shtete kryesore italiane, Shqipërinë dhe Hungarinë si dhe kundërshtarët e Mehmetit II në Azi. Por politika dritëshkurtër veçanërisht e shteteve italiane bëri që të dështonin këto plane. Për këtë fuksion evropian të luftës së shqiptarëve ishte i ndërgjegjshëm vetë Skënderbeu kur i deklaronte një princi italian se "po të mos ishte lufta jonë, ato vende që thoni se janë tuajat, do të kishin rënë prej kohësh në duart e turqve". Skënderbeu vdiq i sëmurë në Lezhë, ku do të organizohej një kuvend i krerëve shqiptarë, dhe u varros po aty. 

Personaliteti i Skënderbeut si burrë shteti, strateg e mjeshtër i artit luftarak dallonte me tiparet e veta karakteristike nga princërit feudal bashkëkohës të Perëndimit. Luftëtarë i thjesht midis luftëtarëve, ai luftonet me "mëngë të shpërvjelura", në krye të një kalorësie që vepronte me shpejtësi të jashtëzakonshme në krahasim me ushtritë e rënda feudale, bartës i një emri me famë.

----------


## mondishall

O Skënderbe!

Nuk të bëmë ne legjendë   
Në gojëdhëna e të shkruar
Mangut mbetesh për çdo penë
Madhështi e pambaruar.

Nuk të bëmë ne hero
Nëpër tituj, dekorata
As që ke nevojë për to
Sa të ndrit në dorë shpata.

Nuk të bëmë ne me emër
Nëpër sheshe, monumente
Kalëruar je Ti vetë
Historia pas të vete.

Nuk po bëjmë sa na the
Se vazhdojmë me principata
Ç'na mungon o Skënderbe
Ç'derdemenë të ndoqën prapa!

----------


## white-knight

Kur do zoti, bën
mëshirë
Tmos na len në errësirë,
Kryeprofet Ai dërgon
Shqipërinë ta shpëton.

Kur u ngris e kur u errë
Natën vonë që gasterrë,
Dhe mileti pret me ardhë
Nga Nishi kalorësin e bardhë.

Spandehu ferman e rremë!
Se Skënderin dot e zinte gjemë.
Kur po ngrisej më qielli
Hëna perëndonte, lindej dielli.

Lart né Krujé ndrit pishtarë;
Shej u bën trimave kordhëtarë,
Skënderi kështjellën pushton
Edhe turqit i dëbon.

Ogllu Oman bej i mbretit,
Zemërgaz e gazepit!
Dhe për hir të dovletit
Kërkon shpëtim dors miletit?
Në luftë kërkon mëshirë
Të ikën me tynxirë,
Po Hamzai sy patrembur
Në Ushtë kokën shembur.

Çgënjeu rrot e fatit,
Askerin e sulltan Muratit!
Tre herë thundra rrahë në prak
Që Dovleti ra në lak.
Nga të shumtit i lenka gjallë,
Që sulltanit ti çojnë fjalë.

Rrobn e turkut po të xhvesh,
Plisn e bardh, tirq të zi mvesh,
Shpatn e rënd brezit ngjesh.
-Është koha-tha-për tu qesh.

Kas ngritej prej dheut
Kal i bardhë i Skëndërbeut,
Që në fre smbahet dot
Veçë Gjergjit ësht e kot.

Që me natë po valon
Gjysmëhëna po fundron,
Në mëngjes e kuqe rrezë
Dykrenare shkab e zezë.

Skënderi siç e ka zakon;
Me ngadalëz e gjykon,
Në çdo punë urdhëron,
Po i pari at zbaton.

Veç pluhuri u ngrit pre dheut!
Nga kal i bardhë i Skënderbeut,
Shqiponja fluturoj përtej viseve
Në Lezhë bëri bashkimin e fiseve

----------


## alibaba

Nëse me të vërtetë është mitizuar Skenderbeu, le të mundohen t'a gjejnë këtë mitizim te Marin Barleti, megjithëse Skenderbeu meriton gjithçka jo vetëm mitizim. Dihet pse.

Në anën tjetër ai shkrimi i Hysamedin Ferajt kishte ca gjëra të qëlluara, që ia vlen të përmenden, megjithëse aty këtu nga fundi e kishte prish pak. S'më intereso ideologjia apo personaliteti i këtij farë Hysamedinit, madje as që kam dëgju ndonjëherë për të. Një pjesë e asaj që thotë më duket e logjikshme, dhe është përgjigja e vetme për disa këtu që vazhdimisht bëjnë punën e serbit, duke sharë kombin.

----------


## white-knight

Edhe nje here kete poezi qe paska fshire Albo,domosdo pa dashje  :perqeshje: 




> Kur në motet e liga´ Europa dhe Azia, 
> nga e njëjta kolerë´ gjëmojshin tuj lëngue 
> kurse të Ilirisë´ të ndritshmet epoka, 
> nëpër thellësitë e tokës shkojshin tuj u mbulue. 
> Ndërsa qiellit, nxinte´ e errta´ shtërngatë osmane, 
> që Kalatë´ Mesdheut po ja shëmbte çdo ditë, 
> njajo bishë e çartun, që bishtin e kish në Turkmenistane 
> ndërsa kryet, për nan Dhe, në Kostandinopol e kishte qitë! 
> 
> ...

----------


## Brari

ku e ke gjet kte poezi o vajt knak... 
thuje se kush e ka shkrue..

dhe gjeni nicka shqip mor sternipa cobanesh e nipa policesh e bij shoferesh e shitsash bylmeti..
natyral bre.. si jini.. cka po aktroni me nicka si me qen mbesa e nipa lordash te ingliterres..

----------


## white-knight

Pse s te pelqen poezia Brar?Te _Zeri i larget_ e kam marr.
Sa per nikun e ingliterres quhej edhe i madhi Skenderbe si kalores i bardhe.Quhej edhe Janosh Huniadi si aleati kryesor i te Madhit Skenderbe.Ku eshte aktrimi Brar?

----------


## GeNi_25

> Nëse me të vërtetë është mitizuar Skenderbeu, le të mundohen t'a gjejnë këtë mitizim te Marin Barleti, megjithëse Skenderbeu meriton gjithçka jo vetëm mitizim. Dihet pse..


Dhe literatura Serbe dhe Greke e permendin Skenderbeu (Veçse i thone bir-greku apo bir-serbi). Nuk ka literatur Boterore qe nuk e permend. Qe nga Azia deri ne Amerike i kane thurur vargje ketij heroi te pa-arritshem. Kam vrare disa here mendjen sikur kalorsia e tij te ishte jo 7.000 kalores por 70.000 dhe sikur kembesoria e tij te ishte jo 9.000 por 90.000 kushedi se ku do te kishte vdekur Skenderbeu. (Ne Pekin, ne Londer apo ...) Ose ndonjehere kam vrare mendjen me 7.000 kalores dhe 9.000 kembesor a do te kishte arritur ndonjehere Aleksandri i Madh t'i zmbrapste Osmanet? Keto supozime apo "vrasje mendesh" nenkuptojne qe si strateg ai mund te krahasohet me Aleksandrin apo... 

Sipas nje artikulli qe nje historian turk aludonte theksonte qe shpetimi i Italise ndodhi per politiken e zgjuar te Papes. Dhe per kete ai shkruante: Midis Skenderbeut dhe perandorise Osmane u arrit nje marreveshje mos sulmimi 10 vjeçare. Kjo marreveshje nenkuptonte qe per 10 vjete ushtria osmane nuk do te shkelte ne territorin e shtetit te Skenderbeut (nese mund te konsiderohesh si shtet) dhe Skenderbeu nuk do te sulmonte ne befasi ushtrine turke dhe karvanet e saj. Plani Osman ishte qe ta linte kete provinc te thepisur (i referohet shtetit te Skenderbeut)  jo me aq shume vlera te medha per ta dhe te sulmonte Italine e Jugut duke kaluar neper kanalin e Otrantos. Papa duke pare rrezikun osman arriti ti mbushte mendjen Skenderbeut qe ta prishte ate marreveshje 10 vjeçare dhe ta sulmonte ushtrine Osmane. Per kete Papa filloi pergatitjet (qe realisht filluan) per nje kryqezat qe do te komandohesh nen Skenderbeun. Keto pergatitje e binden Skenderbeun qe fitorja do te ishte perfundimisht e tij dhe per kete e rinisi dhe njehere luften. Pas sulmeve te pergjakshme dhe shkaterrimtare Mehmeti II vendosi qe me mire te shkaterronte kete provinc te thepisur sesa te sulmonte Italine. Me vdekjen e Papes aksionet u lane pergjysem dhe princat e tjere Italian dhe me gjere e pane te arsyeshme qe me mire e presim ushtrine Osmane ne deren tone sesa ta luftojme ate ne Arberi. 
Kjo ishte tradhetia me e madhe qe i bene jo vetem Skenderbeut por mbare popullit Shqiptar. Keto tradheti e ndoqen kete popull dhe me vone dhe akoma edhe sot e kesaj dite.




ps: Alibaba nuk e di se çfare broçkulle ke bere qe je perjashtuar por ke respektin tim si atdhetar (ndonjehere je ca si shume dhe kalon ne ekstremitet) qe je. Po e harroj (ne fakt e kam harruar) ate keq-kuptim qe kemi pasur ne nje teme

----------


## white-knight

Me sa di une ka pasur  Beogradi nje rruge me emrin Skenderbej ne kohen e Titos.Nuk e di nqs ekziston akoma sot ai emerim per ate rruge.

----------


## white-knight

Ti untermensch qe e ke mesuar historine te serbi i Titos vazhdo dhe hidh balte akoma mbi Zotin tone.
Takoje prap kete jevgun turk ketu por heren tjeter tako ministrin e arsimit qe ta dhisni fare historine shqiptare

----------


## Llapi

> Skëndërbeu....., nuk ishte luftëtar i vëërtetë për liri kundër të gjithë pushtuesve, por përkundrazi, ishte i prirë për bashkëpunim me pushtuesit më të rrezikshëm, pushtuesit sllavë, kundër një pushtuesi tjetër, pushtuesit osma.
> 
> 
> Sabri Selmani


largone ket taliban nga ky forum le te kerkoi nji forum ne avganistan

----------


## white-knight

> ku e ke gjet kte poezi o vajt knak... 
> thuje se kush e ka shkrue..
> 
> dhe gjeni nicka shqip mor sternipa cobanesh e nipa policesh e bij shoferesh e shitsash bylmeti..
> natyral bre.. si jini.. cka po aktroni me nicka si me qen mbesa e nipa lordash te ingliterres..


Se tani u kujtova Brar.Mos i do serbisht poezite?Epo atehere kerkoja ndonje tjetri sepse nuk e zoteroj si "dije" gjuhen sllavo-barbare.Ja pyete ket otomanin Selman Sabri Turgut Abazin se mos di ky milloshevicshen.

----------


## klaus fisher

> Se tani u kujtova Brar.Mos i do serbisht poezite?Epo atehere kerkoja ndonje tjetri sepse nuk e zoteroj si "dije" gjuhen sllavo-barbare.Ja pyete ket otomanin Selman Sabri Turgut Abazin se mos di ky milloshevicshen.


E forte kjo!!!

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Pa cfar derexhe jemi ardh edhe brari me than dicka për SKenderbeun!


*TI brari-VEQ E KI NËNSHKRU ME MILLOSHEVIQIN , A PO TË KUJTOHET?!(1999)*

A KA NEVOJ PËR FOTO E DOKUMENTE?!!!

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET

----------


## Brari

kill blushisti.. hajt hup kopil shkau..

wite knajt..

te kam pyetur ku e ke marre poezine.. 
pra skam bere koment a e bukur a e pa bukur.. pse po nxirrni konkluza kot..
nuk thash se ben aktrim me poezin a skenderbeun.. por kto nickat anglisht nuk i kam qejf..kaq..

tash ne teme..

ketu qenka fol shum per skenderbeun e duhet koh me i lexu e me dhan mendim..

poezia qe ke sjell eshte shum e bukur prandaj desha te dij autoret e burimin..

cdo te mire knajt..

----------


## white-knight

Mire me Brar mire se u keqkuptum.
Autorin e poezise nuk e di por eshte nje poezi per 540 vjetorin e vdekjes se tij.Edhe aty ku e mora une qe eshte ketu nuk e thote kush eshte autori.Hidhi nje sy vete.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

*TI brari-VEQ E KI NËNSHKRU ME MILLOSHEVIQIN , A PO TË KUJTOHET?!(1999)*

Edhe sa i përket dokumenteve , më fal se e di që nuk ka nevoj.

Në ramin më të mir (të artë)e ki fut foton e takimit vllazëror të Milloshit dhe Brakit.
Në anën tjetër , rami i argjendit , marrveshjen me nënshkrime.

Mesiguri në mes të këtyre dy ramave e ki naj guri!

Kili


SHQIPËRIA ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## Conquistador

> Personaliteti i Skënderbeut si burrë shteti, strateg e mjeshtër i artit luftarak dallonte me tiparet e veta karakteristike nga princërit feudal bashkëkohës të Perëndimit. Luftëtarë i thjesht midis luftëtarëve, ai luftonet me "mëngë të shpërvjelura", në krye të një kalorësie që vepronte me shpejtësi të jashtëzakonshme në krahasim me ushtritë e rënda feudale, bartës i një emri me famë.


Figures se Gjergj Kastriotit, ne Historine Shqiptare i eshte dhene vendi i duhur, vendi i nje njeriu sa madheshtor, aq edhe te thjesht, nje strateg i madh ushtarak por edhe nje ushtar i thjeshte, nje udheheqes i sukseshem dhe nje diplomat i jashtezakonshem. Gjergj Kastrioti eshte nje figure qe per mua simbolizon suksesin ne luften ndaj tiranise dhe fisnikerine Shqiptare. Fama e tij ne Europe, per mendimin tim nuk eshte ne vendin e duhur. Gjergj Kastrioti eshte nje Strateg qe luftoi njekohesisht, madje ishte dhe shtylla kryesore e mbrojtjes se kultures Europiane. Dhe nese shtetet e Europes kane te trasheguara keshtjella dhe monumente mesjetare, kjo eshte merite e Gjergj Kastriotit dhe bashkeluftetareve dhe komandanteve te tjere Ballkanas te ushtrive te asaj kohe, siç eshte edhe Janosh Huniadi. Ne Europe eshte me i famshem, Bonaparti, Henerikerit, Rikardet dhe lloj lloj mbreterish dhe princerish te tjere qe hapnin gjithnje luftera te kota per hakmarrje mes tyre, nderkohe qe ky Strateg i madh nuk ka famen e merituar si mbrojtes i kultures perendimore. Me me kenaqsi flitet per nje kulture greke, kulture se ciles ka filluar ti vertetohet origjina e saj e rreme (pra jo-greke por ka me shume mundesi te jete ilire), sesa per heroin e lirise se Europes.
Ne fund te fundit çfare presim ne ta njohe Europa Gjergjin si nje njeri te tille , kur mes nesh kemi pjella te zeza filo-arabe qe i shijon me shume nje fekale e huaj se sa nje embelsire e vendit ku jetojne (pasi nuk mund te them qe ata jane shqiptare te paster).

----------


## white-knight

> Ne fund te fundit çfare presim ne ta njohe Europa Gjergjin si nje njeri te tille , kur mes nesh kemi pjella te zeza filo-arabe qe i shijon me shume nje fekale e huaj se sa nje embelsire e vendit ku jetojne (pasi nuk mund te them qe ata jane shqiptare te paster).


Per Haxhi Selman Sabri Türgüt Abazin e ke mer?Po normal kur kemi denglat e otomanve dhe e hordhive te zeza qe kane mbetur nga ushtria e sh*erdhyer otomane.Mos e vrit mendjen se do dezinfektohen me Zyklon B.Lere te bej qejf Haxhi Selman Sabri Türgüt Abazin se do i vij koha te knoj para nesh pastaj.
*Tod zu der Verräter*

----------


## Conquistador

> Per Haxhi Selman Sabri Türgüt Abazin e ke mer?Po normal kur kemi denglat e otomanve dhe e hordhive te zeza qe kane mbetur nga ushtria e sh*erdhyer otomane.Mos e vrit mendjen se do dezinfektohen me Zyklon B.Lere te bej qejf Haxhi Selman Sabri Türgüt Abazin se do i vij koha te knoj para nesh pastaj.
> *Tod zu der Verräter*


 :pa dhembe:  Per Selmanin, per Olsi Jazexhiun e per te gjithe pseudo-patriotet islamike Shqiptare.

----------

